# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Pomoc oko forumske burze

## Iva M.

Molim pomoc.. zasto na burzi ne mogu staviti link na neku stranicu? Vidim da mi na dnu pise html kod iskljucen, ali ne znam kako ga ukljuciti, a vidim da drugi stavljaju razne linkove u postovima. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

U svom profilu mozete prilagoditi svoje postvavke. Linkove mozete staviti nesmetano sto se tice foruma. Slike ne.

----------


## Iva M.

Lijepo molim ako mi netko moze pomoci kako da ukljucim HTML kod u postavkama.. sve sam vec dva puta pregledala, ne mogu naci

----------


## spajalica

Javim se danas nekad kasnije. Sad ne stignem a i na mobu sam.

----------


## puntica

> Lijepo molim ako mi netko moze pomoci kako da ukljucim HTML kod u postavkama.. sve sam vec dva puta pregledala, ne mogu naci


Jesi uspjela riješiti problem?
Iskreno, ne znam u čemu je točno problem. Kopiraš link na ono što želiš pa ga zalijepiš u poruku. I to je to.

----------


## Cathy

> Jesi uspjela riješiti problem?
> Iskreno, ne znam u čemu je točno problem. Kopiraš link na ono što želiš pa ga zalijepiš u poruku. I to je to.


Lijepo te je čitati. :Smile: 
Nadam se da si se vratila na forum.

----------

